
Hacking the App Stores - joshuacc
http://blog.betable.com/hacking-the-app-stores
======
iseff
Love this.

I've been thinking A LOT about App Store Optimization recently. It's a big
problem for app developers and, as someone who loves making tools for app
developers, is something that I'd like to help fix.

We're (AppStoreHQ) thinking about creating some App Store Optimization tools,
but we need more input from more app developers. If you'd like to learn more,
please sign up (it takes 2 seconds and I'll keep all info private):

[https://docs.google.com/a/iseff.com/spreadsheet/viewform?hl=...](https://docs.google.com/a/iseff.com/spreadsheet/viewform?hl=en_US&formkey=dDNYbW1sUHEtSHVCaExFVU5IVnJQVHc6MQ&ndplr=1#gid=0)

And for those who want to hear more about what I've been thinking, I've been
writing on MobileDevHQ about App Store Optimization (and will continue to add
more to the series):

[http://www.mobiledevhq.com/appstoreoptimization-25/articles/...](http://www.mobiledevhq.com/appstoreoptimization-25/articles/tag)

I'd love to chat with _anyone_ about this topic, so if you're interested, just
email me: iseff@appstorehq.com

~~~
daveambrose
Just filled out the survey.

------
jayfuerstenberg
Tap Tap Tap had a similar blog post about the importance of optimizing the app
icon. They walk the reader through the steps they took to recover from a weak
initial icon.

Well worth a read: [http://taptaptap.com/blog/faceplanting-an-app-launch-
horror-...](http://taptaptap.com/blog/faceplanting-an-app-launch-horror-story-
with-a-twist/)

------
computerbob
Anyone else have their computer freeze when they tried to open up the link?

~~~
ryanpetrich
Are you using a Chrome beta? I've found some of the recent betas to show only
a black page when visiting any posterous blog.

------
judenovak
tap tap tap article is great

